# Dissatisfaction With Rating System



## LastPenfighter (Oct 9, 2016)

Greetings!

I have been driving Uber for several months in the Denver area. I enjoy this opportunity immensely and have typically felt my earnings are fair. What I am not content with is how the current rating system is being used.

For example, last night I drove someone from out of town from a train station to a bar. First off, the pickup was initially botched since he put in the wrong pickup location. I had to double back to get to him after calling him. Anyway, the bar I took him to is six minutes from my home so I am 100% sure I took the fastest route possible (there are literally only two streets to take) but apparently he wasn't happy with my route and gave me a low rating. Despite getting all 5 star reviews last night except for this one guy, my rating fell a little.

Now, I am still under 500 rides given so I get that the changes from a single review won't be drastic once I get a few more rides in. Where I have an issue is the "bad route/city knowledge" review on my profile. I did everything right, even being patient enough to fix a botched pickup for a tiny fare.

I get that reviews are entirely subjective and we can't change a person's opinion. What I would prefer, however, is a chance to challenge the more objective facts concerning his "bad route" critique. Objectively, there was no better route to take and Uber can track that fact through the app.

Is something like this possible?

As far as the five star rating system is concerned, it does kind of suck how little the current implementation helps us drivers. Anything less than five stars is detrimental. So why not a thumbs up or thumbs down? 

For example, I got a 4 star rating once because he didn't like the scent of my air freshener (Hawaiian passion). Another three star rating happened because they prefer Chevy cars to my Ford. If there was a simple "up" or "down" vote, maybe this nitpicks would have less room to propogate. If there ride was good, upvote. Ride was unsafe or intolerable, down vote.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LastPenfighter said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have been driving Uber for several months in the Denver area. I enjoy this opportunity immensely and have typically felt my earnings are fair. What I am not content with is how the current rating system is being used.
> 
> ...


Uber doesnt care.
They are counting the days till they can replace you with a robot.
The pax don't care.
It could be a free ride,they would still complain.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dont obsess over rating. The system is very flawed but unless you are at risk of being deactivated it really doesnt matter. 

When it comes to navigation the best way to play it safe is to simply ask them if they have a certain way to go. Sometimes before I start the trip I give them the steps the GPS gives me so they know what they are getting into.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Ask pax about their Uber experiences, tell them that you think ride sharing is so much better than a cab because driver and rider get to rate each other and that makes for a great experience for everyone. Then ask if they would like to know their rating. Most don't even know they have a rating. I often say have a great day and five stars for you as I rate them while they watch. A little bullshit goes along way.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Honey Badger said:


> Ask pax about their Uber experiences, tell them that you think ride sharing is so much better than a cab because driver and rider get to rate each other and that makes for a great experience for everyone. Then ask if they would like to know their rating. Most don't even know they have a rating. I often say have a great day and five stars for you as I rate them while they watch. A little bullshit goes along way.


*I have also adopted a similar technique to the one you mention and it seams to work well.*


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Even on the thumb method, some will still rate you bad for no reason. I had a pax rate low and hit me with a navigation tag because the two main routes to take to her destination (ball game) were packed. She said she was in a hurry to meet her friends, I went through a couple small side streets to get her there. Difference? My route was 28 minutes shorter, but 0.25 miles longer. Uber also reduced her fare. I was going to contest it but figured if getting that $1.40 back made her day, so be it. 

Some pax know about the ratings. I had one last night with her friend (both drunk) who was very sweet with "please don't rate me bad because my friend is being a jerk". Her rating was questionable at a 4.51, but I picked her up on a 2.7x surge. She was nice and her friend wasn't that bad, a little bit of a jerk but not real bad.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lock the doors and explain to them that you wont let them leave until they rate you and give them a squirelly look. Tell them your meds haven't been working and the doctor has changed your prescription recently.

Yes practice the look in the mirror if need be. If they know what's good for them, 5 stars every time.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Lock the doors and explain to them that you wont let them leave until they rate you and give them a squirelly look. Tell them your meds haven't been working and the doctor has changed your prescription recently.
> 
> Yes practice the look in the mirror if need be. If they know what's good for them, 5 stars every time.
> 
> View attachment 67932


And get hit with a wrongful imprisonment charge like the guy in PA.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Lock the doors and explain to them that you wont let them leave until they rate you and give them a squirelly look. Tell them your meds haven't been working and the doctor has changed your prescription recently.
> 
> Yes practice the look in the mirror if need be. If they know what's good for them, 5 stars every time.
> 
> View attachment 67932


Winning strategy right there.


----------

